# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  workflow et groupware ?

## shokotoreiki

bonjour a tous , 

quelle est la difference entre le groupware et le workflow ?

merci

----------


## daydream123

Un groupware reprsente des outils logiciels pour grer un travail collectif. 
Un workflow est la modlisation d'un ensemble de tches visant  accomplir un processus mtier.
Il y a donc un lien entre les deux: un des outils du groupware sont les outils du workflow.

----------

